# 6th Edition Heavy Support/Anti Armor for Codex Space Marines.



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

How do you think 6th Edition has affected the heavy support options available to Codex Compliant Space Marines.

I am a new player and I plan to run an infantry based list (I just prefer infantry) in the 1000pts and under range (750-1000). I really like Devastators and it seems like the inability to be stunned/shaken/immobilized is an advantage, however their cost is nigh on ridiculous (seems like GW reeeaaaaally wanted people to have to buy expensive armor models). A 10 man Dev squad with 2xML/2xPC or 4xML is 250pts and 230pts respectively; and for those points you are looking at two Preds/Vindis/Dreads at the least, 3-4 MM land speeders. That isn't even mentioning that I can give ML's/PC's/LC's/MM's to my Tacs and Sternguard for cheaper and let them take heavy weapon duties. 

It seems that the hull points change has made vehicles it harder to get lucky one hit kills on vehicles, but made it easier to focus fire them down with more mediocre anti armor weapons.

So the question is....Even with my preference for infantry and therefore Devastators, do the benefits (points cost and utility) of armored options (preds/vindis/speeders/dreads) stack up enough to make Devastators a bad choice? What are the pros and cons of infantry based heavy weapons vs armor based heavy weapons.

Please keep in mind this is in reference to battles of 1000pts or less with an eye to the future of building up to 1500pts.


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

Even if you like foot sloggers, you've got to go with land speeders, cheap and ready to die, at a MM and your ready for glancing tank death, it's just they can destroy thing worth twice their points and they are quick, have you considered Attack bikes, with MM's? W2 and a T5 they can't be instakilled as easily anymore, so think about them


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Thunderfire Cannons, Vindicators and Predators are where it's at.

TFC - great buff thanks to new artillery rules, and the increasing prevalence of infantry.
Vindies - AP2 is now a godsend, and AV13 is hard to glance, provided you don't let them flank you.
Preds - put down a nice volume of firepower, plus lascannons on vehicles are now better for medium tank hunting. Again, the AV13 front is nice too.

Devvies - Nice, but are still overcosted and suffer the dangers of infantry assault and dying to small arms fire. At least they can snap fire.
Whirlies - Nice, but completely outclassed by the Thunderfire really. Plus it's only on a Rhino chassis.

Land Raider - Improved definitely, but not sure if it fulfills the role of fire support very well.
Land Raider Crusader - Awesome as always - though it will now attract the attention of every melta weapon from here to the Eye of Terror now that most other vehicles just get glanced to death.
Land Raider Redeemer - As good as ever IMO.

Chronus - still sucks, but there's a whole thread on him.


----------



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys


----------

